# Help picking a saddle?



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been looking into getting another western saddle now for a month or two now but haven't had any luck. I was really interested in a used Circle Y on horsesaddleshop.com but it ended up selling before we were able to buy it. After that I started to think about other brands. I have a Circle Y now but it isn't what I need anymore and I feel more comfortable in a 16", it's 15". I really like it and the other Circle Y's I've ridden in but don't want to rule out anything else that is worth looking into. 

That being said, I am not sure what my budget is. My parents owe me some money and will pay the rest but haven't given me a set price yet, every time I ask about it they say "find something and we'll work it out" but that doesn't help. Is it going to be $500 or $1000 or something in between? I have no clue lol but maybe I can get them to pay a little more as a graduation gift.

I'd like to get a custom/handmade saddle but I doubt we can afford that. I don't want to sell my saddle and have nothing that fits my guy until I can get a new one, our other saddle is a cheap ebay saddle. If I can get a nice used saddle that would be good, but if I can somehow manage to get a nice new saddle that would be great. But my estimated price range seems low to get a quality new saddle for...

Can anyone help me out and recommend nice western saddle brands? I don't rope or anything but I want something that can handle being used daily for a couple hours a day and not fall apart or sore my horse.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

There are so many good brands and bad brands, hard to list them all.

Here is a link to an un-biased review site... 

Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!


.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought a Corriente ranch saddle last year, and just recently started using it. It is a wonderful saddle, and there are others here that also have them and will say the same. I bought mine and had it shipped for 675$. You can not beat that price for a good quality saddle. 

The only downside I have found is I am having a deck of a time getting the stirrups turned, but that could just be me being impatient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

SouthernTrails, thanks for the link, it's really helpful! Do you know anything about Rocking R Saddlery or Crates? I am also drooling over your saddles, especially the Comfort Series Trail Saddle model T-9400.

OutOfTheLoop, I've heard about them but don't they only have one tree size? I need to check my saddle but I am pretty sure it is semi QH bars. They are definitely in my price range though. Is it a pretty heavy saddle?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Haileyyy said:


> SouthernTrails, thanks for the link, it's really helpful! Do you know anything about Rocking R Saddlery or Crates? I am also drooling over your saddles, especially the Comfort Series Trail Saddle model T-9400.
> 
> OutOfTheLoop, I've heard about them but don't they only have one tree size? I need to check my saddle but I am pretty sure it is semi QH bars. They are definitely in my price range though. Is it a pretty heavy saddle?


The older Rocking R Saddles, 6 years and older are good saddles, the newer ones are OK. Crates is much better, IMO than a Rocking R

Corrinte imports a good saddle, they hold up well, but they only make a Full-QH


Thanks on the compliment, the T-9400 is a very popular model as is the round skirt version T-9002


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Make sure you know the tree size in your saddle because if it's a fairly good fit for the horse, that's what you'll want to get in the next one.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I measured my saddle today, it has semi QH bars. I also measured the gullet but I don't know if I should measure from the top of the concho or the middle. It's 6 1/2" from the top and 7" from the middle. 7" sounds too big for semi QH bars though.

So it looks like a Corriente is out if they only come in FQHB.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is a set of Templates you can download. http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/thes...medium=Download&utm_campaign=Gullet+Templates

Medium is Semi and wide is Full

If you use them in reverse, as in save the part that normally is thrown away you can use that part to stick up inside the saddle to check the angle of the bars and verify what saddle bar size you have


.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

It is semi QH bars, thanks for the template! It made sizing it easier. So a 6.5" gullet.


----------



## monica the horse lover (Mar 17, 2014)

I just bought a Hereford Tex Tan Yokum saddle brand new. Very comfortable but I was wondering if it holds its value as well as a circle Y. Also I owned a crates and loved it.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a rocking r saddle that is about 10-12 years old and it's a good saddle. Semi qh bars with a Steele equifit tree roper. It's served me well, just a bit narrow for my horses so I ride my circle y wade tree now. I'm not sure about the new rocking r saddles since Randall black passed away.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I have a used tex tan saddle. I do love it, but the reason I bought it is because the quality seems comparable to a circle y, but they sell for cheaper used. So, they do hold their value better than lots of saddles, but not as well as a circle Y in my experiences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to have a Crates team roping saddle, it was a good saddle. Not sure if they are still good or not.
It was 15 years old when I sold it, it some conchos missing and the skirts were curled up and I got over $500 for it. I would guess they hold some value.


----------



## Lazulie Belle (Mar 17, 2014)

You don't need custom for quality! As for seat size- do NOT spend that much money on a 15" inch if you are more comfy in a 16". My saddle is a Dakota and I love it. Got it used for 500 and it is more comfortable than many more expensive saddles. The one I got has a very deep and comfortable seat and I plan on using it until it falls apart. Expect to spend more money if you buy a Circle Y. But more money will definitely get you nicer quality. My other favorite brand is Pro Rider. I saw a new one that I loved the other day for 900.


----------



## Lazulie Belle (Mar 17, 2014)

Also, the right sellers will have lightly used saddles for the price of a fully used one- so make a thorough search. If there are any barrel racing arenas or shows nearby you- go and check out the vendors they usually have some good stuff. And hop around some tack stores too. When you spend that much money it's important to look for a while if necessary in order to find a saddle that you like and that fits both you and the horse. You could find some Frontiers and Josies used for around 500 too.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies guys!

I've decided to wait to get a saddle, my 15" is definitely do-able but a 16" would be ideal. I had my mom take pictures of me in my saddle on my horse and it fits better than I thought, we actually don't look as goofy as I thought I did! Also I'm going to college in the fall and after talking it over it would be best if I use that money for school, especially if I won't be riding nearly as much as I do now.

That being said, I will definitely look into Crates, Tex Tan and Circle Y when I decide to get a saddle. My trainer also has a REALLY nice ranch/roping saddle that he had custom made so I will be asking him who made it. 

Lazulie Belle, I have been looking for used saddles locally but everything seems to be something that doesn't need to go on a horse's back or way out of my budget. I didn't think of going to shows though, barrel racing is pretty big here. I bet I could get find some there.


----------



## Lazulie Belle (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes for sure! I got my saddle from a barrel racing vendor.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Halieyy, sometimes it's easier to lose 5 lbs to get a better saddle fit than find another that works as well in a larger size.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Halieyy, sometimes it's easier to lose 5 lbs to get a better saddle fit than find another that works as well in a larger size.


What's funny about this is I am always thinking about each and every little thing to leave off the horse to lighten our load on the trails. Do I need a camera today? Extra bottle of water? ******? But to loose 5 lbs myself seems to be out of my motivation at the moment. :lol:


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Halieyy, sometimes it's easier to lose 5 lbs to get a better saddle fit than find another that works as well in a larger size.


It absolutely would haha, and several hundred dollars cheaper too! I'm sure my gelding would feel better too.


----------

